# Fallout 3 - Max Level



## Hyjalina (24. März 2009)

Hi. Ich habe leider kein Thema gesehen, das mir diese Frage beantwortet. Also entschuldigt bitte falls ich ihn übersehen habe. Ich hab mich gefragt, welches level man eigentlich bei Fallout 3 erreichen kann ? Ist irgendwann schluß oder geht es unendlich weiter. Es git ja ne Menge Auswahlmöglichkeiten nach jedem Level-Up. Danke euch. Bye


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2009)

level 20 is ende, aber es gibt nen mod, mit dem man weiterleven kann.

siehe zB hier: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Fallout-3-Modifikation,testberichte-240215-5.html

es gibt auch noch einen, mit dem man nach ende der hauptquest weiterspielen kann: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Fallout-3-Modifikation,testberichte-240215-4.html


----------



## UTDARKCTF (24. März 2009)

Herbboy am 24.03.2009 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> level 20 is ende, aber es gibt nen mod, mit dem man weiterleven kann.
> 
> siehe zB hier: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Fallout-3-Modifikation,testberichte-240215-5.html
> 
> es gibt auch noch einen, mit dem man nach ende der hauptquest weiterspielen kann: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Fallout-3-Modifikation,testberichte-240215-4.html


Außerdem wird die Levelgrenze mit dem dritten Miniadd-on was noch erscheinen wird aufgehoben.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. März 2009)

Alternativ kann man auch die folgende Mod-Datei nutzen: http://rapidshare.de/files/46342342/lvlslower.esp.html
Damit braucht man jeweils 50% mehr XP, um ein neues Level zu erreichen und streckt somit die Levelei etwas in die Länge.


----------



## RaimundP (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

es ist ein Kreuz mit der Stufe 20.

Auch RAFO bietet a) langsameres Leveln und b) Spielbarkeit bis Stufe 30
(wählbar auch bis 40), inklusive angepassten Patch für Radio und die Spielerbezeichnung
grösser als Stufe 20, inklusive Balancing, 500 + Gegnervarianten, 50+ neuen Waffen 
und vielen Dingen mehr. Da ich hier immer gelöscht werde, hoffe ich, die Antwort
kommt zumindest durch.

http://www.multimediaxis.de/showthread.php?p=2264810#post2264810

Ray


----------



## FXK (22. April 2009)

Hyjalina am 24.03.2009 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi. Ich habe leider kein Thema gesehen, das mir diese Frage beantwortet. Also entschuldigt bitte falls ich ihn übersehen habe. Ich hab mich gefragt, welches level man eigentlich bei Fallout 3 erreichen kann ? Ist irgendwann schluß oder geht es unendlich weiter. Es git ja ne Menge Auswahlmöglichkeiten nach jedem Level-Up. Danke euch. Bye



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Fallout+3+levelgrenze


----------



## chaos777 (18. Mai 2009)

weißt jemand,ob die Mods mit dem blutpatch +neusten Patch  kompatibel sind?ich hab jetzt angefangen zu spielen,aber ab bestimmte Stelle stürzt es immer ab.
danke


----------

